# Clogged Udder on One Side



## swivelswife (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a doe that kidded Dec 7th. She has a clogged udder on the one side. I have been trying everything to get the blockage loose, hot compresses & massaging with peppermint oil, but still can't get anything out of it. I also have been trying to supplement bottle feeding the babies so they get enough throughout the day. What would you recommend is best for this situation please? Take the babies away, let them with her? I don't want to wait til mastitis settles in. Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would leave the kids with her and supplement. Unfortunately all you can do is keep working on that side. Call a vet out if you need to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is it now?


----------



## swivelswife (Jan 15, 2014)

Still can't get anything out of it. It's not as hard as it was, but the babies are nursing from one side and I'm supplimenting with bottle feeding also.


----------

